# Mrc prodigy advance software



## neil benjamin (Dec 22, 2011)

Just unpacked a few boxes , its been awhile and hoping to get back into some model railroading again .

I noticed that MRC now has a computer interface but read i might have to upgrade software sending unit to them . is there another way to update it without sending it to them ?


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I believe they have to change the board to update the software that is installed in the unit. Either that or you get a new PROM chip. I dont think that the original chips are user programable in the firmware department.

Massey


----------



## neil benjamin (Dec 22, 2011)

I was hoping there was download somewhere or at least if they can send chip etc. With today's technology it would not be that difficult. 
Just wondering with the cost to ship it to them and back then the interface if it might be cheaper to either by a new system or go with the NCE system ?


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Both the starter NCE and Digitrax Zephyr are going to set you back about $200. I would imagine that getting the upgrade for your Prodigy would be cheaper. You would just have to call or check out their website.

Massey


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I just popped on to the site to check out what may be needed to upgrade your system and it does not seem that you will have to have a firmware upgrade. You will need to buy additional hardware for the interface to work but that was all I found. 

Massey


----------

